# Brought outta hiding.....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My buddy rode this while he was youngin....it was his stepdads well he finally gave it to him now but gas tank was shot carb horrible throttle stuck air filter rotted away and spiders all in this sucker.....got the stuff for it and installed and cleaned everything still nothing after said and done I checked the kill switch it was corroded bad so cleaned it and now runs like new....man this thing brings back memories lol....it has a new life and soon to have wheels in rear with some kind of 25's vampires or something ol school to go with bike.....took some pics while I was running it, all we got left is all fluid change new headlight bulb and grease all the connections


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Big red? My first atv was a honda 185s, new. Lmao. Just almost gave my age away!


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

man, that bike looks pretty clean! sweet


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep a 85 big red 250es and thing has never been in mud only trail rode but we will prolly change that now lol won't be a mud bike by no means but it ain't gonna stray away from them either...I will post a vid or two this weekend of it in action and a couple new pics once we polish up them plastics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are TANKS!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a 110 with the stamped sheet-metal frame, then a 185s, then a 250sx - through that entire time dad had a 250 big red that doubled pulling the race car around at the track. Then dad got a built 250R & I rode it around when I got big enough to respect it. 


They are all tough old tanks for sure. - My SX was on whoolie boogers! Y'all better recognize!!!

aaahahahahahahaha!


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's sweet!! Looks mint!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> I had a 110 with the stamped sheet-metal frame, then a 185s, then a 250sx - through that entire time dad had a 250 big red that doubled pulling the race car around at the track. Then dad got a built 250R & I rode it around when I got big enough to respect it.
> 
> 
> They are all tough old tanks for sure. - My SX was on whoolie boogers! Y'all better recognize!!!
> ...


We did recognize your age lol just playn.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

brutemike said:


> We did recognize your age lol just playn.


 

lol - "old enough to know better, but still too young to care"


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> lol - "old enough to know better, but still too young to care"


Haha me too


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I can say one thing I am 2 yrs younger then the big red lol


----------

